# VLC Network Streaming



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

What are the easy steps to take the link from the stream your watching in a site to add it to network stream in vlc so I can watch it in the player. I'm having a real hard time getting the stream link from the player. I've tried several steps from browser inspects, videohelpers, gotcha utilities, network utilities, link utilities, nothing. I much prefer to use a website over a software or an easy way. I used to be able to do this with ease but I forgot and with the current update trends I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to block this.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to Stream Videos and Music Over the Network Using VLC


VLC includes a fairly easy-to-use streaming feature that can stream music and videos over a local network or the Internet. You can tune into the stream using VLC or other media players.




www.howtogeek.com


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Dont think this helped as it doesnt help me find the stream.


----------



## smithcharlee (Mar 5, 2021)

wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo_New/ here you will get the idea about VLC Network Streaming.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I think this is to stream. I'm trying to take a stream off a player and play it on VLC.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There has been no Windows change as to how to do this. Your memory is what's needed.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It is illegal to create a copy of a copyrighted work without the owner's permission.


----------

